# Mimosa as browse?



## OldNavyGoat (Apr 27, 2007)

I checked the fiascofarm.com website, but Mimosa isn't on either the safe or poisonous list.

Anybody know if mimosa is safe to cut and feed to my goats?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

I was curious about this myself seeing as how mimosa is an alien invasive here so I did some Googling.

http://www.sare.org/highlights/2006/forage_systems.htm

http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S0100-204X2007000300006&script=sci_arttext

I'm sure there is a lot more to find once you know the specific mimosa species you're talking about.

.....Alan.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

So far I have only read the first article on mimosa. And, that is great news!
We have tons and tons of mimosa growing here! I have one really huge tree, and when they logged the property I told them to leave it, now we have a huge area under it that is solid mimosa sprouts, they are about 4' tall and soooo close together. I was thinking about thinning it out, so I will give it all to my goats for sure!
Never even thought about giving it to them before I saw this.
Thnx!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Waaahhhh !!!!
My goats de-barked and killed the mimosa tree that was in their pasture. I so miss the delicate flavour that it added to our honey.  But I can report no ill effects from their ingesting the parts.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

The goats have just about, totally killed out all my mimosa. They LOVE it. First they ate all the sapling and sprouts, then they turn their attention on the big trees. Ate what they could, stripped the bark and killed the trees :Bawling: (I too enjoyed the smell) I was happy to see a wayward sprout coming up by the house (in a goat-free zone!)
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## rockin-n (Jun 18, 2007)

My goats absolutely love mimosa, they have killed all of my big trees


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! it is a good thing that my trees are down the hill away from the goats!
I will be sure to bring the thinnings to them tho.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I used to have lots of mimosa here. It was so thick I cut and burned it for years trying to get rid of it and it still came back. Now the goats have ate most of it. I wish I had more, they will almost climb the trees to reach as high as they can. They love it.


----------



## Clara Shirley (Jul 23, 2018)

OldNavyGoat said:


> I checked the fiascofarm.com website, but Mimosa isn't on either the safe or poisonous list.
> 
> Anybody know if mimosa is safe to cut and feed to my goats?



Mimosa trees were introduced to the U.S. in 1745 and have been used ever since as ornamental details in the landscape. Originally from China, mimosas are also called silk trees. They are on numerous invasive plant lists because of their rapid growth and ability to spread through seed or vegetatively. The seeds have the ability to remain dormant for up to 50 years due to a thick, impenetrable seed coat. This attractive tree is on the toxicity list of the USDA.

*Description*
Mimosas can grow 20 to 40 feet tall and have graceful fern-like leaves that alternate on the stem and can be 30 inches long. The tree gets brightly colored pink pompons that are its flowers and carry their scent along the breeze. Mimosas are vigorous growers and have the ability to re-sprout when severely damaged, but their wood is weak so they need to be staked when overgrown. Mimosa is a member of the legume family and can fix oxygen just like peas and beans. The tree is deciduous and is used ornamentally as a border tree or bush.
*The Seedpods*
The fruit of the mimosa is the seedpod. Mimosas are leguminous and the fruits resemble a pea pod. The exterior is slightly leathery and dries to a crisp shell. The seeds disperse after winter and require some rough treatment to pierce the thick outer coating. After flowering, small, flat 6-inch-long pods emerge from the flowers and ripen in August and September. A series of five to 10 brown oval seeds are contained in the pods and can remain viable until the correct conditions are met. The seed have been shown to be toxic to animals.
*Toxin*
The mimosa pod carries the poison. The pod contains neurotoxic alkaloids which are also known as the paralytic shellfish toxins. The entire pod is considered poisonous but the bark and wood have not been shown to carry the toxin. Affected animals are grazers like sheep and goats. There is no information regarding human toxicity or domestic animals.

*Symptoms*
The neurotoxin causes seizures, tremors, staggering, convulsions and labored breathing within a couple of hours of ingestion. The University of Arkansas lists mimosa at a toxicity of 4 and considers it not dangerous to humans. The city of Austin, Texas, has released its opinion that the tree is toxic to pets and will cause death. The best thing to do when confronted with conflicting reports is to err on the side of caution and keep pets and children away from the silk tree.

*Warning*
In addition to the potential toxicity, the mimosa has become a competitor for natural species in Florida, Texas and other warm-weather states. In these states, do not plant the tree and choose a less-invasive ornamental. Disposal of the tree is mechanical removal and monitoring stumps to remove sprouts as they


----------



## jerry arnold (Dec 1, 2018)

Clara Shirley said:


> Mimosa trees were introduced to the U.S. in 1745 and have been used ever since as ornamental details in the landscape. Originally from China, mimosas are also called silk trees. They are on numerous invasive plant lists because of their rapid growth and ability to spread through seed or vegetatively. The seeds have the ability to remain dormant for up to 50 years due to a thick, impenetrable seed coat. This attractive tree is on the toxicity list of the USDA.
> 
> *Description*
> Mimosas can grow 20 to 40 feet tall and have graceful fern-like leaves that alternate on the stem and can be 30 inches long. The tree gets brightly colored pink pompons that are its flowers and carry their scent along the breeze. Mimosas are vigorous growers and have the ability to re-sprout when severely damaged, but their wood is weak so they need to be staked when overgrown. Mimosa is a member of the legume family and can fix oxygen just like peas and beans. The tree is deciduous and is used ornamentally as a border tree or bush.
> ...


 i love these trees sure glad to know this


----------



## DawnDalyce (Aug 11, 2020)

Mimosa seed pods are deadly to all animals.... leaves are ok.


----------

